# Inconsistent heat map online vs offline



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Has anyone noticed that the heat map isn’t as active offline versus online? I will have to log into the app to see where active surges are b/c it seems viewing the heat map offline is often stale. Other times, I won’t see a heat map at all.

Another way they’re discouraging us from being offline.


----------



## Roosby (Sep 17, 2014)

Get the rider app that shows the true surge


----------

